# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  علت توقف پردازش هنگام تولید خروجی اکسل

## moonboy

سلام دوستان 
من به ی مشکلی برخوردم. زمانی که از یک جدول بزرگ با 20000 رکورد خروجی اکسل تولید میکنیم وسط کار پردازش متوقف میشهو بعد از چند بار رفرش صفحه خروجی تولید میشه. چه کار کنم پردازشم تا انتها بره؟

----------


## zamanphp

memory_limit رو روی بینهایت بذارید تو فایل php.ini  هر چند توصیه نمیشه

----------

